# AW Funny car stance



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Not sure if it's been mentioned before, but the out-of-box stance of the AW Mustang Funny cars is much lower than that of their Charger Funny cars, and looks alot more realistic. The wheels still look better when they are tucked under the body though.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Just about every slot car looks better the lower it rides. Wish the manufacturers would try to design them to ride this way.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Jim Norton said:


> Just about every slot car looks better the lower it rides. Wish the manufacturers would try to design them to ride this way.
> 
> Jim Norton
> Huntsville, AL


I would agree!


----------



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

Check this out, wish it was mine.
go here http://nitroslots.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=general&thread=2197&page=1


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Man thats pretty!

Stance is one of the first things to consider in any groundup automotive project whether it be 1:1 or scale. 

It's one of those tangible yet un-exacting qualities that makes ya go "ohh ahh" when ya see it. It takes time, effort and a certain artistry to accomplish. Sometimes a complete re-deaux is required. If it doesnt happen during the initial design phase it most certainly cant happen during production.

It's been fairly well established that little or no thought is given to the final styling nuances at the chinese milk jug factory. A place where handgrenade tolerances and mud-bogger ride heights are considered acceptable. 

The mark of the master is not quantity it's quality and attention to detail on all fronts. Certainly the new drag cars are a welcomed addition with great improvement... but the above photo illustrates how GOOD it could be if manufacturers would quit signing off on average work, follow-up on design criteria, and thus raise the bar.

The point is, "What's wrong with NOT accepting camel toe fender clearances, and why cant everyone have the gorgeous plum we see before us." 

Note: The tired and lame answer of; "Because we should all bow and be eternally grateful that they are even made in the first place", is not the correct answer. The correct answer is that the nuances are lost in translation and nobody is willing to spend the EXTRA time effort and money to make the corrections. 

The word is "mastery"


----------



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Man thats pretty!
> 
> Stance is one of the first things to consider in any groundup automotive project whether it be 1:1 or scale.
> 
> ...


Very well said, I like that.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I think another very important thing that is over looked is wheel selection. A nice set of chrome wheels can really set a car off. Do chrome wheels cost that much more to make?


----------



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

I just bought a bunch of four gear wheels and cut them down so AI can slam the body. I sent them to Chrome tech to be chromed.


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

if all slot cars ran perfect ,sat perfect,looked perfect,,this hobby would be no fun,our forum wouldnt be needed.think of all the fun hours we have fixing these issues with our friends or kids. just food for thought.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

2.8powerranger said:


> if all slot cars ran perfect ,sat perfect,looked perfect,,this hobby would be no fun,our forum wouldnt be needed.think of all the fun hours we have fixing these issues with our friends or kids. just food for thought.


I agree 100%. But even if they were perfect, we'd change 'em. With the creativity here at HT, anything can be made even better. It's in out DNA!

-Paul


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

I cant believe you guys take them out of the box !!! LOL!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I agree with Bill Hall, but want to pint out one more thing. if manufacturers do their homework and listen to these suggestions...what would the end price of these TOYS be? I certainly think they would escalate some and how many would be out priced then? food for thought. I have bought two of the NTB sets and haven't opened them yet. hoping to get the display set cheap. but, I won't buy the other available sets (Snap On, MATCO, John Force) with fewer cars, and less track for more money. costs can account for success or lack of for any given product.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I dunno -- You're already doing the work to half-arse it, so to do the same job right wouldn't cost any more.

And even if they were perfect we'd still wrench on them and customize them. The annoy-o-meter pegs for me when I have to do a total teardown and swap parts after the first recon lap (take a bow XTraction release 1).


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Actually looks pretty good for an AW slotcar, Have you seen some of the others?  rr


----------

